# EOI - Engineering Technologist



## Ahamik (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi there,

I have been assessed by EA as an Engineering Technologist.
My age is 30 as of 2017
PTE 88 - 71 - 72 -75
Qualification - Bachelors of Engineering from JNTU - Electronics and communication engineering
Relevant Work exp assessed by EA - 4 yrs

I assume that i am securing 60 points as mentioned below and can apply for 189 Visa
Age - 30 pts
Language - 10 pts
Qualification 15 pts
Exp - 5 Pts

Please advise am i correct and can i lodge the EOI.

Further, With 60 pts what are my chances of being invited. As i have seen the invitation rounds and 65 are the cut off points i believe for other engineering professionals.

Also, Please advise, Will i be able to claim 15 points for my education being an engineering technologist or will i be awarded with only 10 points.

Thank you in anticipation for your valuable Feedback


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Ahamik said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have been assessed by EA as an Engineering Technologist.
> My age is 30 as of 2017
> ...


hi
your occupation is pro rata at the moment and you would need atleast 65 points to secure an invite.
secondly try to reappear in pte as you are very close to 79 each which could gie you 20 points for english.
and lastly engineers australia would have assessed your degree too and they would have mentioned it on the outcome letter.
if it states 15 points there then you will be getting 15.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ahamik said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have been assessed by EA as an Engineering Technologist.
> 
> ...





> *Highest Relevant Qualification*
> Your qualification obtained from the below institution has been assessed as comparable to the listed
> 
> Australian Qualification Framework (AQF) level for the purposes of awarding points under the General
> ...


If you find something like this on your letter, then only you can claim 15 points.


----------



## Ahamik (Jan 5, 2017)

Dear,

Thank you for your feedback.
AQF level mentioned in my EA outcome is bachelors. So i belive i can claim 15 pts. Thanks a lot again. I relieved a lot of stress.


----------



## Ahamik (Jan 5, 2017)

One small query.

As of today the experience mentioned in my EA outcome letter is 4 years 2 months. I have claimed 5 points fro that in my EOI. 

Now, may god forbid, if i dnt receive an invite for the next 10 months, my experience at that time will be 5 years complete. So in that case do i just simply need to update my EOI. or have to do an assessment for the work experience again to make it 5 years instead off 4.2 years


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ahamik said:


> One small query.
> 
> As of today the experience mentioned in my EA outcome letter is 4 years 2 months. I have claimed 5 points fro that in my EOI.
> 
> Now, may god forbid, if i dnt receive an invite for the next 10 months, my experience at that time will be 5 years complete. So in that case do i just simply need to update my EOI. or have to do an assessment for the work experience again to make it 5 years instead off 4.2 years


I don't think you need any assessment. But make sure you keep the payslips and other information to prove you have worked that long.

And the other answer is: Just make sure you do two of the following:

1. Make the current work experience for which you get +ve assessment mark as Relevant

2. Make sure you leave the current work experience from a certain date which EA accepted as start of relevant work experience to current. This will automatically update your EOI in September 2017 and you won't have to do anything.


----------



## Ahamik (Jan 5, 2017)

Thank a lot buddy.

Bdw where are you from? Any English speaking country?
I can see you have a very good score in PTE. Any suggestion or advise, Cos i am planning to redo PTE


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ahamik said:


> Thank a lot buddy.
> 
> Bdw where are you from? Any English speaking country?
> I can see you have a very good score in PTE. Any suggestion or advise, Cos i am planning to redo PTE


Well I am not from a English speaking country, but yes I have studied in English school all my life and did O and A Level. Also, spend 8 years abroad in English speaking countries. 

This might help your PTE. It helped mine.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969


----------



## zCode (Jul 2, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I need some advice for my similar situation. I have a BENG (HONS) Communication Engineering from UK and I got my assessment from EA as Engineering Technologist (233914). After My education in UK I worked odd jobs for about 2 years and returned (2.5 Months over stay in UK, returned voluntary) to Pakistan in March 2013. I worked at my dad business from May 2013 till Apr 2014 and from MAY 2014 till now I'm working as a Field support engineer in Wireless - ISP. This totals 3 years of experience in this role for which I'm claiming 5 points. I have submitted my EOI on 29/06/2017. 

So, my points are as follows.

Age - 30 pts
Language - 10 pts
Qualification 15 pts
Exp - 5 Pts
Subclass 189 = 60 points
Subclass 489 = 70 points (First Cousin in living in Perth), in process of getting family tree record.

Now my concerns are as follows.

- The 233914 cut-off last year after a few months was 65 points. Should I wait for the 1st invitation round for the cutoff details or should I try to increase my points (re-take ielts for 8 points all, PTE not available in Pakistan). The other option is to re-assess EA for Telecom Engineer
- Will the over stay in UK cause problem in VISA application.
- The 3 years at my current job, will it be considered for 5 points. 


Thanks for reading and please advise me in such matter.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

zCode said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need some advice for my similar situation. I have a BENG (HONS) Communication Engineering from UK and I got my assessment from EA as Engineering Technologist (233914). After My education in UK I worked odd jobs for about 2 years and returned (2.5 Months over stay in UK, returned voluntary) to Pakistan in March 2013. I worked at my dad business from May 2013 till Apr 2014 and from MAY 2014 till now I'm working as a Field support engineer in Wireless - ISP. This totals 3 years of experience in this role for which I'm claiming 5 points. I have submitted my EOI on 29/06/2017.
> 
> ...


489 won't work for pro-rata occupations, only 189 and 190.



> Now my concerns are as follows.
> 
> - The 233914 cut-off last year after a few months was 65 points. Should I wait for the 1st invitation round for the cutoff details or should I try to increase my points (re-take ielts for 8 points all, PTE not available in Pakistan). The other option is to re-assess EA for Telecom Engineer


You need 65 at least and hence go for PTE-A 20 points.



> - Will the over stay in UK cause problem in VISA application.


Can't tell and you probably won't know either before you lodge visa.



> - The 3 years at my current job, will it be considered for 5 points.
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and please advise me in such matter.


It depends. Work exp by EA or DIBP is quite extensive and unless you get assessed it can be a risky move cos if you didn't got work exp assessed by EA and then claim with DIBP but your CO doesn't accept, you lose the invite and visa fee.

Also regarding Telecom, if you feel you can get assessed as Telecom now, go for it.


----------



## zCode (Jul 2, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 489 won't work for pro-rata occupations, only 189 and 190.


Are you sure about the 489 not working for pro-rata occupation no offense but can you Please provide a link/ reference. 

Can any one confirm this information? 



zaback21 said:


> You need 65 at least and hence go for PTE-A 20 points.


 PTE is not available in Pakistan and I might have to go to another country to take the test. 



zaback21 said:


> It depends. Work exp by EA or DIBP is quite extensive and unless you get assessed it can be a risky move cos if you didn't got work exp assessed by EA and then claim with DIBP but your CO doesn't accept, you lose the invite and visa fee.
> 
> Also regarding Telecom, if you feel you can get assessed as Telecom now, go for it.


 
I think I will do that, get CDR into Telecom Engineer and get experience assessed as well. Any suggestions on CDR samples


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

zCode said:


> Are you sure about the 489 not working for pro-rata occupation no offense but can you Please provide a link/ reference.
> 
> Can any one confirm this information?
> 
> ...


21 June 2017 round results



> Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). *If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.*


Since you did BEng, it will be quite difficult to convince EA to give you Washington Accord since your degree is Sydney Accord. But you can try.


----------



## zCode (Jul 2, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Since you did BEng, it will be quite difficult to convince EA to give you Washington Accord since your degree is Sydney Accord. But you can try.


It seems I have to get my points increased with English Language test. I might have to forget about subclass 489.

I didn't get the 2nd part, The Engineering Technologist is under Sydney accord, is the telecom engineer under Washington accord? I'm confused


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

zCode said:


> It seems I have to get my points increased with English Language test. I might have to forget about subclass 489.
> 
> I didn't get the 2nd part, The Engineering Technologist is under Sydney accord, is the telecom engineer under Washington accord? I'm confused


Yes. Telecom Engg is Professional Engineering and one step above Engg Tech.


----------



## F.H82 (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi,

what do I need to do to receive an invitation by NSW? in the website is written "Indicate interest for NSW nomination for a 190 visa" does it mean that I have to update my EOI and choose NSW instead of any state?

EOI submitted 22-06-2017

occupation Engineering technologist 233914

points 60 for 189 visa

Thanks,


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

F.H82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> what do I need to do to receive an invitation by NSW? in the website is written "Indicate interest for NSW nomination for a 190 visa" does it mean that I have to update my EOI and choose NSW instead of any state?
> 
> ...


No. Any state is fine.

But you won't receive NSW 190 with 60 points since cut-off points for 2339 is 65. NSW invite is same as pro rata invite and more difficult than 189. And 233914 hardly got any invite from NSW and barely 5 people possibly got it and all had 70+ points most of whom declined to pursue 189 obviously or received 189 before 190 is approved.

You only option is to try other states or increase 5 more points and get in the queue.


----------



## F.H82 (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks a lot for your response


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No. Any state is fine.
> 
> But you won't receive NSW 190 with 60 points since cut-off points for 2339 is 65. NSW invite is same as pro rata invite and more difficult than 189. And 233914 hardly got any invite from NSW and barely 5 people possibly got it and all had 70+ points most of whom declined to pursue 189 obviously or received 189 before 190 is approved.
> 
> You only option is to try other states or increase 5 more points and get in the queue.




Hi zaback,

Is it possible that you'll get invited in 190 at any state initially before you get an invitation for 189?

Mine is 
233914 engineering technologist
70 points 189
75 points 190
80 points 489

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

iamryeye said:


> Hi zaback,
> 
> Is it possible that you'll get invited in 190 at any state initially before you get an invitation for 189?
> 
> ...


Yes of course. But you will get 189 on 12 July so you don't have to worry about anything. Right now you should be doing your Medical and get PCC to lodge Complete Application for a faster grant.

Here's how: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No. Any state is fine.
> 
> But you won't receive NSW 190 with 60 points since cut-off points for 2339 is 65. NSW invite is same as pro rata invite and more difficult than 189. And 233914 hardly got any invite from NSW and barely 5 people possibly got it and all had 70+ points most of whom declined to pursue 189 obviously or received 189 before 190 is approved.
> 
> You only option is to try other states or increase 5 more points and get in the queue.


Hi zaback,
Very dumb question. 
can you please throw some light or reply with the link on what to expect when state invites me? Let's take an eg. of NSW.
I mean I am looking for the steps like how a state will contact me and how I am supposed to respond (email/ state visa fees/document upload/immaccount etc.) it till visa grant.

Thanks in advance. Your feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Hi zaback,
> Very dumb question.
> can you please throw some light or reply with the link on what to expect when state invites me? Let's take an eg. of NSW.
> I mean I am looking for the steps like how a state will contact me and how I am supposed to respond (email/ state visa fees/document upload/immaccount etc.) it till visa grant.
> ...


1. You will first get an email from NSW Department of Industry [email protected]
like this :










Add the email to your contact so it doesn't go to spam.

2. Then you pay AUD 300 (2016-17 fee) and upload documents within 14 days.

3. Then NSW checks everything and nominates you by sending you invite in your EOI and then it gets locked.

4. Then you apply for 190 in ImmiAccount.

Inviting you to apply - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 1. You will first get an email from NSW Department of Industry [email protected]
> like this :
> 
> 
> ...


Hi zaback,
Thanks a ton for your feedback. crystal clear now. 
Also, any idea on usually how much time state takes after we submit the documents to them and they send the invite on EOI?

For 189, we will get mail from DIBP and CO will contact us and then upload all documents on ImmiAccount. Am I right? 

Once again thanks for your support.

Cheers.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Hi zaback,
> Thanks a ton for your feedback. crystal clear now.
> Also, any idea on usually how much time state takes after we submit the documents to them and they send the invite on EOI?
> 
> ...


Usually 2-8 weeks.

Well you will get email from SkillSelect. Then you apply in ImmiAccount. You don't need CO Contact unless you are interested to know the name of your CO and chit chat and get your visa delayed by 3-6 months.

Just upload everything before CO opens your file and get a direct grant.

This will explain : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html

Try avoid CO contact at any cost. Cos after getting invited, all you will do is come to expatforum and complain CO hasn't contacted you for 3-6 months even after you provided everything. Direct grant can get you visa grant from 7- 20 days in good times.

Now you have to wait since new year is starting and once it gets normal, direct grant in 7-20 days is possible depending on the country.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Hi zaback,
> Thanks a ton for your feedback. crystal clear now.
> Also, any idea on usually how much time state takes after we submit the documents to them and they send the invite on EOI?
> 
> ...


In any case, this is the board for all the 2339 guys. Post your query here for more advice.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...fessionals-eoi-189-190-invite-2017-a-121.html


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> In any case, this is the board for all the 2339 guys. Post your query here for more advice.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...fessionals-eoi-189-190-invite-2017-a-121.html


Will do Bro..

Thanks once again for your feedback.
Much appreciated.


----------



## F.H82 (Jun 24, 2017)

Hello,

I have selected visa 189 and 190(with no preference of any state) in my EOI , then I have submitted another EOI for visa 190 showing interest in Queensland, is there any issues with this? please advise.

ANZSCO: 233914 Engineering Technologist
EOI 1: 22/06/2017
EOI 2: 07/07/2017
189 visa [60 points] and 190 visa [65]


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

F.H82 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have selected visa 189 and 190(with no preference of any state) in my EOI , then I have submitted another EOI for visa 190 showing interest in Queensland, is there any issues with this? please advise.
> 
> ...


No issue with this. But you will get 65 points for an invite in 189. You can submit as many EOI as you want.

This will help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

Also 2339 board : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...fessionals-eoi-189-190-invite-2017-a-121.html


----------



## bukhari1995 (Mar 4, 2018)

ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
EA MSA (Fast Track): 01 Feb 2018

They gave me a title as an Engineering Technologist my total points without IELTS are been fulfil 60 points on subclass-190 as my previous IELTS result was 6 in each module but 7 in listening so as i am fulfilling the points i thought to apply my EOI on these 60 points but i am giving this month PTE as well to upgrade it to 70 points on subclass 190.

My question is that is it possible to came an invitation on 60 points.

Thanks in advance and looking forward for your best supportive answer 

Regards,
Tayyab


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

bukhari1995 said:


> ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
> EA MSA (Fast Track): 01 Feb 2018
> 
> They gave me a title as an Engineering Technologist my total points without IELTS are been fulfil 60 points on subclass-190 as my previous IELTS result was 6 in each module but 7 in listening so as i am fulfilling the points i thought to apply my EOI on these 60 points but i am giving this month PTE as well to upgrade it to 70 points on subclass 190.
> ...


Unfortunately, 60 pts for 189 is very low.


----------



## bukhari1995 (Mar 4, 2018)

jon1101a said:


> bukhari1995 said:
> 
> 
> > ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
> ...


Asking for 190 not 189 bro


----------

